# The Rise of the Professional/On-the-Job Smart Watch.



## Boss1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Greetings,

I saw the 'Are Smart Watches Taking Over' thread from last year, but at the bottom/end there was the notification to consider starting a new thread, so here we go...

I get they're an 'apples-to-oranges' comparison, and while I do very much enjoy 'traditional watches,' as busy as my mid-career workday has become, I admit, I'm starting to migrate more towards my Garmin more while on the job. Primarily as the lunchtime spam starts rolling in, I can just glance at my wrist to see if its junk or something I need to respond to. It doesn't sound like much, but if it saves me having to pull my phone out of my pocket 15-20 times a day, it's worth it (at least to me). First world problems, I know.

On particularly busy days I also like to see my level of activity. 3-5+ miles walking and less than 30 minutes of 'restful time' are not uncommon on a packed day.

So yes, when I anticipate a slow(er) day, I might throw on one of my 'normal' watches, but otherwise, the Garmin is starting to take over.

What say you? 

Boss


----------



## TomMB (Jan 10, 2020)

Boss1 said:


> I get they're an 'apples-to-oranges' comparison


I like my “oranges” and have no present intention of getting a smart watch.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Smart watches are prohibited in many places in my workplace. I also have no desire to be more connected. An email can wait 20 minutes for a response if I'm at lunch. 

We have set this expectation that people be available and connected to work 24/7 and be immediately responsive all the time and then we wonder why burnout has become so prevalent.


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

First, it's no more of a "watch" than your phone is a pocket watch. It's an extension of your phone or pocket computer. If that's what floats your boat, then great. But it's not a "watch". Fitbit, Garmin, ect... Same thing.

I get the attraction, but it's not for me. I DO have a wrist worn GPS device for hiking. I do not wear it as a replacement for a watch though.


----------



## watchbuff10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Like the OP says they are apples and oranges. There are room for both of these tools in daily life. A real watch, mechanical or quartz, does it job of telling time, date and maybe a few other things. This is perfect for many watch wears and enthusiast. The other also tells time plus Many other things to help the wear stay informed about lives events.

One is no better than the other if they are judged on what they were designed to do.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I prefer my other watches most of the time, but occasionally my Apple watch does come in handy.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I use my smartwatch (Fenix 6X) not in a professional sense, but truly as a tool. Mountain Bike ride? Fenix. Hike, run, fitness walk, peloton, etc etc (you get the idea), Fenix. I like the data capabilities, tracking, GPS navigation and mapping, etc. When I'm done, I put it away and go back to one of my traditional watches that are much less functional, but much more pleasing to wear.


----------



## sully0812 (Apr 25, 2018)

Piloto said:


> First, it's no more of a "watch" than your phone is a pocket watch. It's an extension of your phone or pocket computer. If that's what floats your boat, then great. But it's not a "watch". Fitbit, Garmin, ect... Same thing.
> 
> I get the attraction, but it's not for me. I DO have a wrist worn GPS device for hiking. I do not wear it as a replacement for a watch though.


I don't think that's any more fair than saying an iphone isn't a phone anymore, because it can do more.

*disclaimer: I don't own a smartwatch.

But I think smartwatches ARE a natural evolution of the wristwatch. It's like cars. Some people enjoy driving a 1965 Mustang with a carbureted engine and drum brakes, and some people want a brand new 2022 Shelby Mustang with digital screens and smart controls everywhere.

We are fortunate in our hobby, to be able to buy the brand new "1965 mustang". (Which we could probably do with cars too, if it weren't for government regulation in the auto industry, but that's another thread). We have choices. 

There are times where I feel like I would REALLY like the functionality of a smartwatch. But I like the springs and gears ticking away on my wrist too much and can't figure out how to do both without looking like a bozo.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

Piloto said:


> First, it's no more of a "watch" than your phone is a pocket watch. It's an extension of your phone or pocket computer. If that's what floats your boat, then great. But it's not a "watch". Fitbit, Garmin, ect... Same thing.


I've owned a Garmin Fenix for 3 years and never use it with my phone at all. I use it like Bob1035 described in his post, as an advanced AltiBaroCompass watch.

To state that its not really a watch is simply wrong.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Most of the time, I wear a traditional watch. I work in an office environment 9-5, and it's the only time I can wear one without destroying it.
When I'm working my side gig, on a stage, at a show, or I'm doing fitness stuff, I wear my Fenix 6 to keep track of steps, miles, etc.


----------



## ipso (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll admit I wore a smart watch for a number of years and only really stopped because I went to work in a place they weren't allowed. In retrospect I'm glad to have had the nudge back into my old watch hobby but if not I'd definitely be sporting a Pixel watch right now.


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

I've never used any of the smart notifications--the only reasons I wear my Garmin Enduro: running or hiking.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Piloto said:


> First, it's no more of a "watch" than your phone is a pocket watch. It's an extension of your phone or pocket computer. If that's what floats your boat, then great. But it's not a "watch". Fitbit, Garmin, ect... Same thing.
> 
> I get the attraction, but it's not for me. I DO have a wrist worn GPS device for hiking. I do not wear it as a replacement for a watch though.


This is such a weird stance to take. Yes. It is a watch. The only thing that's different about it, is the number and type of complications. And when you compare a smart watch to something like an ABC watch the distinction is even sillier.

You don't have to like smart watches. You never have to own one. But that doesn't mean you can just deny what they are.


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

What kind of work places ban smart watches? Truly curious.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I bought a Galaxy Smartwatch. I wore it a few times and put it back in the box. It afforded me no utility and I considered it simply another stinking "device" rather than a watch.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I've worn a fitbit on my other wrist, but I keep a traditional watch on the other wrist.


----------



## Dean_Clevername (Dec 28, 2018)

MX793 said:


> I also have no desire to be more connected. An email can wait 20 minutes for a response if I'm at lunch.
> 
> We have set this expectation that people be available and connected to work 24/7 and be immediately responsive all the time and then we wonder why burnout has become so prevalent.


This. I've been making very intentional efforts to _limit_ my availability. Of course while out of the office. But also while in the office. Most emails are not critically time sensitive, so blocking out email interruption-free time has been quite beneficial for my broader productivity. A smartwatch would threaten to ruin that. And it would displace a mechanical thing on my wrist that makes me happy just glancing at it. Double whammy. 

Had they existed, I think a smart watch might have been OK earlier on in my career when I was still trying to establish myself and stand out in every minute way possible. Being hyper responsive 24/7 is not necessarily a bad thing at that stage. But I think it is unsustainable long term. And unnecessary after a point for most roles.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

It's a watch. Get over yourselves.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I appreciate smartwatches but would not want to wear one for work. A smartwatch is a form of working on-line and a step towards remote working. For me it would be like doing someone else's work as we have a go between person that does the job of a smartwatch.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

dwalby said:


> I've owned a Garmin Fenix for 3 years and never use it with my phone at all. I use it like Bob1035 described in his post, as an advanced AltiBaroCompass watch.
> 
> To state that its not really a watch is simply wrong.


I see them as a phone accessory that happens to strap to your wrist. So yes, they take the forn if a watch. What I disagree with is calling that an evolution of the wristwatch. It didn't evolve the way self winding or quartz did. Smart phones evolved out of the phone.

You have a choice to wear a traditional watch on your wrist or a phone accessory. Nobody adds a smart watch because they think it rounds out their watch collection. They add it because it enhances their phone experience. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## fc3861 (Mar 12, 2021)

Isn't this old news? Haven't smart watches been on the rise since Apple created the category back in 2014? (Yes, there may have been others first but Apple is what made smart watch a household name.) I heard somewhere that Apple ships more watches than the entire Swiss watch industry combined. I think smart watches are here to stay and on the rise, the facts are the facts.

The only people I see wearing mechanical watches anymore are:

Rich folk who have nothing better to spend their money on before inflation destroys it.
Instagram fashionistas that wouldn't know a pallet fork from a column wheel.
And us, the true horological enthusiasts!
Yes, I wear a watch to tell time but, it is so much more than that to me. I still marvel at the skills watchmakers must have to get those little machines to keep time within a couple of seconds per day accuracy. I love that I can go weeks, months or even years and not see another one like mine. I also appreciate the fine jewelry aspect of it and wrist decoration. I romanticize about days gone by where people placed a high value on keeping time and punctuality. I don't really get any of this from a miniature iPhone strapped to my wrist.

For me, it will ALWAYS be a nice mechanical watch and I'll save the electronics for my phone.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

zengineer said:


> I see them as a phone accessory that happens to strap to your wrist. So yes, they take the forn if a watch. What I disagree with is calling that an evolution of the wristwatch. It didn't evolve the way self winding or quartz did. Smart phones evolved out of the phone.
> 
> You have a choice to wear a traditional watch on your wrist or a phone accessory. Nobody adds a smart watch because they think it rounds out their watch collection. They add it because it enhances their phone experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Its your choice to "see them" as anything you like, but that's an opinion, nothing more.

I stated earlier that I never use mine with my phone, so your claim that they are nothing more than a phone accessory is simply wrong.

AltiBaroCompass watches evolved from the basic wristwatch long before smartphones existed, they even have their own forum here on WUS. Many of the fitness/sports watches that happen to be interoperable with a smartphone were ABC watches first, and then paired with the phone and other bluetooth devices when that technology became available. The user has the choice to use or not use the phone pairing capability, its not the only reason for owning a smart watch.


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Don't praise smart watches around here. It gives mechanical fetishists an inferiority complex, which causes the logic center of their brain to misfire when making arguments.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

JNW1 said:


> What kind of work places ban smart watches? Truly curious.


places that involve work having to do with security clearances and classified information. Mir-a-lago is probably an exception to this.


----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)

I agree with the thought that if I'm at lunch, I am at lunch. Emails can wait for me to return to my computer. I use a smart watch when I'm golfing and that's about it. I used to use my wife's Apple watch when golfing, but now I'm using a Garmin Approach.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

MX793 said:


> Smart watches are prohibited in many places in my workplace. I also have no desire to be more connected. An email can wait 20 minutes for a response if I'm at lunch.
> 
> We have set this expectation that people be available and connected to work 24/7 and be immediately responsive all the time and then we wonder why burnout has become so prevalent.


Exactly my reasoning behind why I don't keep a smart watch. I already work from home, so I can't separate the two as I used to, and I am expected to have an active smart-phone and be able to be available at it, even on weekends and before/after core work hours). Last thing I need is to provide myself ANOTHER tether and advertise it to my management. 

I DO have a Garmin Forerunner GPS 'Smartwatch', but I exclusively use it for run tracking/timing/training. Otherwise, I'll stick to my archaic wrist-watches that only tell time


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

dwalby said:


> places that involve work having to do with security clearances and classified information. Mir-a-lago is probably an exception to this.


Thanks for the answer, that makes sense. Do you get free body cavity searches as well?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Boss1 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I saw the 'Are Smart Watches Taking Over' thread from last year, but at the bottom/end there was the notification to consider starting a new thread, so here we go...
> 
> ...


I don't think there is anything that a smart watch offers, that i feel is a must have feature that would entice me to give up a standard watch for EDC. I can have relatively busy days at work too and I'm don't see a need to know how many miles I have walked that day or lack of rest that day, usually my level of fatigue is a good judge of that. 

Now for health and fitness activities, I love the HR, GPS, Altitude, Sleep tracking, VO2 Max, etc..... that many fitness oriented watches provide. For that i would wear one, though I dont have one now. Still too big and ugly or in the case of Apple, requires charging too frequently.


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Boss1 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I saw the 'Are Smart Watches Taking Over' thread from last year, but at the bottom/end there was the notification to consider starting a new thread, so here we go...
> 
> ...


No way in hell would I ever check my email that frequently. Email is async, if it's important enough to need immediate attention I expect and coach that my team call or text me. 

I also like to keep track of my walking but my phone does that so no need for the Garmin. I use it exclusively for sports where I want GPS data, heartrate, etc. That's just me though, interesting to hear how others do it.


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

I wear both. Real watch on the left, smart watch on the right.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Throw my Garmin in my bag for when I go on walks during a break. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

dwalby said:


> AltiBaroCompass watches evolved from the basic wristwatch long before smartphones existed, they even have their own forum here on WUS. Many of the fitness/sports watches that happen to be interoperable with a smartphone were ABC watches first, and then paired with the phone and other bluetooth devices when that technology became available.


I think there were 2 evolutionary paths for smartwatches. One came from digital sports watches that saw additional functions, including smartphone connectivity, added over time. The second was as a miniaturization of a smartphone designed from the start to be an extension of the phone.

You see similar with dual-sport or on/off-road motorcycles (or "adventure bikes" these days). Some of these bikes were developed from off-road motorcycles with features added to make them suitable for street use (emissions controls, headlights, turn signals, horn). Others started as street motorcycles and had features added to make them better suited to off-road use (more ground clearance, long-stroke suspension, skid plates, knobby tires).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dwalby said:


> places that involve work having to do with security clearances and classified information. *Mir-a-lago is probably an exception to this.*




Yup -- @JNW1 , if you have to ask, you weren't supposed to know anyway. In these kinds of spaces, you also turn off any Bluetooth devices you might have, too (including your phones), or leave them outside the space completely. 

But no, no "free" body cavity searches, not without extra cajoling on your part.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MX793 said:


> We have set this expectation that people be available and connected to work 24/7 and be immediately responsive all the time and then we wonder why burnout has become so prevalent.


I feel lucky in that my workplace is the opposite -- unless you're a database or server manager, once you're off the clock, you're _off_ the clock and out of immediate reach.

I wear my Apple Watch a lot, then, mainly for my commute (logging the bicycle and walking portions, controlling the podcast app, can get messages from my wife). Once I get there, I'll charge it up at my desk and wear a Fossil that I got from a friend, then put the AW back on when I go to lunch and pay with Apple Pay.

If smartwatches weren't allowed in the building at all, then my phone wouldn't be allowed, either, and then that's a whole separate situation.


----------



## JMVNYC (Apr 20, 2020)

Like many people on here. I wear both. I have a rolex on at the moment and I always wear a Fitbit on the other wrist.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

normal watches, the work week
apple watch, the gym
g-shock, random/weekend/the gym


----------



## blakestarhtown (Jul 14, 2018)

Boss1 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I saw the 'Are Smart Watches Taking Over' thread from last year, but at the bottom/end there was the notification to consider starting a new thread, so here we go...
> 
> ...


You are not a WIS anymore...


----------



## blakestarhtown (Jul 14, 2018)

MX793 said:


> Smart watches are prohibited in many places in my workplace. I also have no desire to be more connected. An email can wait 20 minutes for a response if I'm at lunch.
> 
> We have set this expectation that people be available and connected to work 24/7 and be immediately responsive all the time and then we wonder why burnout has become so prevalent.


I hate how technology intrudes on every aspect of our lives. The last thing I want is to be so connected that I have to read
emails or messages on my wrist. Screw that. Maybe I'm part of the minority that turns their phones off when they go to sleep.
In fact, I do not answer any calls or messages after 7 pm. If it's an emergency, they can dial 911.


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

TheWalrus said:


> You don't have to like smart watches. You never have to own one. But that doesn't mean you can just deny what they are.


Agree to disagree. It's no more of a watch, than a Pagani Design is a homage. This is a watch forum. A "wrist computer" discussion would be a lot better received on an IT or Star Trek blog... And I like Star Trek. Not bashing at all. Cheers.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Now for health and fitness activities, I love the HR, GPS, Altitude, Sleep tracking, VO2 Max, etc..... that many fitness oriented watches provide. For that i would wear one, though I dont have one now. Still too big and ugly or in the case of Apple, requires charging too frequently.


The Garmin Venu 2 (Which I own) does all of that latter stuff when exercising, lasts 4 or 5 days on a single charge with regular GPS usage, and looks like this.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TheWalrus said:


> The Garmin Venu 2 (Which I own) does all of that latter stuff when exercising, lasts 4 or 5 days on a single charge with regular GPS usage, and looks like this.


Thanks! thats not bad at all I'll have to do some research,.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pretty sure the largest factor keeping me out of the smart watch world is my preference for Android based phones. Apple really does the best smart watch imo, but I am not ready to ***** my finger for the Apple contract.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

blakestarhtown said:


> I hate how technology intrudes on every aspect of our lives. The last thing I want is to be so connected that I have to read
> emails or messages on my wrist. Screw that. Maybe I'm part of the minority that turns their phones off when they go to sleep.
> In fact, I do not answer any calls or messages after 7 pm. If it's an emergency, they can dial 911.


FWIW, these days you don't have to insert your own line breaks. Just a heads up.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

I'm retired and I wear Apple Watch ~80% of the time. The other 20% of the time, I wear one of my 16 mechanical watches. For my lifestyle, Apple Watch simply works the best.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

MX793 said:


> I think there were 2 evolutionary paths for smartwatches. One came from digital sports watches that saw additional functions, including smartphone connectivity, added over time. The second was as a miniaturization of a smartphone designed from the start to be an extension of the phone.


yeah, that's my take on it as well. Lumping all smartwatches into one category (phone extension) is not an accurate representation, but people who own neither tend to make that claim without knowing better I guess.



MX793 said:


> You see similar with dual-sport or on/off-road motorcycles (or "adventure bikes" these days). Some of these bikes were developed from off-road motorcycles with features added to make them suitable for street use (emissions controls, headlights, turn signals, horn). Others started as street motorcycles and had features added to make them better suited to off-road use (more ground clearance, long-stroke suspension, skid plates, knobby tires).


I'm a motorcyclist as well, so I get that. 

Reminds me of way back when, before "adventure bikes" were even a thing. In the motorcycling world there was a saying. "There are street bikes that are good on the street, but no good in the dirt. There are dirt bikes (motocross) that are good in the dirt, but no good on the street (not even street legal here in CA). And, there are enduros, that are a hybrid between a street bike and dirt bike. They are no good on the street and no good in the dirt."


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

I am in the “it’s not a watch” camp. 

it’s a device, wearable tech. Sure they are called smart watches but they are not watches just because you wear them on your wrist. Can they replace a watch, sure, if that’s your thing

they are no more a watch than a watch is a bracelet or a Microsoft surface is a notepad because you can use a stylus and write notes on it or a computer is a desk clock because it tells the time also. 

the primary purpose is different. They are built to connect you to your other devices or to track distance, location, fitness, etc. the time feature is just a convenience. It’s not a bad thing for those that find the features useful, but I don’t consider them watches.


----------



## blakestarhtown (Jul 14, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> FWIW, these days you don't have to insert your own line breaks. Just a heads up.
> View attachment 16986527


----------



## fc3861 (Mar 12, 2021)

I don't see how someone could honestly say that an Apple watch is not a watch. The dictionary definition of a watch is: "a portable timepiece designed to be worn (as on the wrist) or carried in the pocket." When you strap on an Apple watch and wake it up, the first thing it shows you is the time on the watch face you have selected. That would seem to me that its primary purpose is to tell the time. The product is clearly intended to replace your wrist watch. You can't compare a Microsoft Surface to a notepad because by definition, a notepad is made of paper. When I was coming up, and you had an argument over a word, you looked it up in the dictionary and that was that, argument over. If we can't agree that an Apple watch is a watch, whether we like it or not, what does that say about where we're headed as a society?

I love my mechanical watches and wear one 24x7. I also would never own an Apple watch however, I'm not going to deny they are not a watch in every sense of the word.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

JPa said:


> I am in the “it’s not a watch” camp.
> 
> the primary purpose is different. They are built to connect you to your other devices or to track distance, location, fitness, etc. the time feature is just a convenience. It’s not a bad thing for those that find the features useful, but I don’t consider them watches.


When radios were first invented, they were enclosed in a wooden cabinet, contained vacuum tubes, plugged into the wall and people sat around the living room listening to them.

When the technology advanced where it could be miniaturized and installed in a car, it was given the qualifier "car radio", but nobody ever said it wasn't a radio. When technology advanced further to provide a casette tape player with the car radio, nobody said it wasn't a radio, even though it provided additional functionality beyond being just a radio.

Similar with a portable transistor radio, they were given the qualifier "transistor radio" or "portable radio", but nobody ever said they weren't radios because they didn't plug into the wall or contain vacuum tubes, or weren't in heavy wood cabinets.

So why then, now that we have the qualifier "smart watch", is that product suddenly not a watch, even though it provides the same functions as a "watch", and is worn in a similar manner as a traditional watch?


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

fc3861 said:


> I don't see how someone could honestly say that an Apple watch is not a watch. The dictionary definition of a watch is: "a portable timepiece designed to be worn (as on the wrist) or carried in the pocket." When you strap on an Apple watch and wake it up, the first thing it shows you is the time on the watch face you have selected. That would seem to me that its primary purpose is to tell the time. The product is clearly intended to replace your wrist watch. You can't compare a Microsoft Surface to a notepad because by definition, a notepad is made of paper. When I was coming up, and you had an argument over a word, you looked it up in the dictionary and that was that, argument over. If we can't agree that an Apple watch is a watch, whether we like it or not, what does that say about where we're headed as a society?
> 
> I love my mechanical watches and wear one 24x7. I also would never own an Apple watch however, I'm not going to deny they are not a watch in every sense of the word.


I've also heard that they're not real apples either.
I wish someone had told me before I needed my stomache pumped...


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

i guess it depends on people's jobs... (the main question of this thread)... if your company lets you do work from your watch, then by all means... 

i only wear it to the gym, because that way my wallet/phone doesn't get in the way or get stepped on/weights dropped on, in a couple of hours that I spent going from/to plus working out, I may come across an important text/call, or the need to buy a shake/coffee/gatorade before getting home. 

but the rest of the week, is mechanicals or regular quartz watches. plus not being a millennial or younger, I have a natural trust issue to having the smart watch, fail or crap out completely when i really need it in case i left home without my wallet or phone.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

If I strap a nightstand alarm clock to my wrist, does that make it a watch also? It tells time. 🤷‍♂️ If I keep my wristwatch in my pocket, does that make it a pocket watch? Hanging from my neck a neck watch? Or is the smartwatch a mini semi-computer that straps to your wrist that is in it's infancy. We didn't know what to call it, couldn't come up with anything better than the catchy moniker of "smartwatch" and it happens to tell time? Should we call it a wrist comp? 
My head is spinning. Need to check my heart rate!........... Or maybe...... just maybe....... I'm overthinking this whole subject.......


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

JPa said:


> the primary purpose is different. They are built to connect you to your other devices or to track distance, location, fitness, etc. the time feature is just a convenience. It’s not a bad thing for those that find the features useful, but I don’t consider them watches.


This is what a lot of people seem to get wrong. I don't know a single person with a smart watch (myself included) that would say that the primary purpose of the smart watch isn't to tell time.

It is. People buy a smart watch because they like being able to look at their wrist and tell what time it is.

Everything else is an 'add on', and a 'convenience'. Additional complications that provide further utility. But the primary purpose of a smart watch _is to tell the wearer the time_.


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

dwalby said:


> yeah, that's my take on it as well. Lumping all smartwatches into one category (phone extension) is not an accurate representation, but people who own neither tend to make that claim without knowing better I guess.
> 
> 
> I'm a motorcyclist as well, so I get that.
> ...


Enduros are the equivalent of a commuter bike. They are comfortable and get you where you need to go but lack the performance of a road bike or durability of a Mountain Bike.


dwalby said:


> When radios were first invented, they were enclosed in a wooden cabinet, contained vacuum tubes, plugged into the wall and people sat around the living room listening to them.
> 
> When the technology advanced where it could be miniaturized and installed in a car, it was given the qualifier "car radio", but nobody ever said it wasn't a radio. When technology advanced further to provide a casette tape player with the car radio, nobody said it wasn't a radio, even though it provided additional functionality beyond being just a radio.
> 
> ...


but a radio’s primary function was and still is to receive a signal over the airwaves and transmit it over a speaker. The primary purpose has never changed. Your example is more of a comparison of a mechanical vs quartz watch movement. The parts changed that make it run but the output is the same. 

a smart watch tells the time but that’s not its primary purpose just as a computer is not referred to as a desk clock just because it has a clock function.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wear what suits you it’s your wrist and your £££’s.

Have the Apple I phone extensions replaced mechanical watches 🤔

Probably if the people I meet on holiday are anything to go by.

Would I own one….hell no.

My wife has one and it pings and beeps all day, she just looks at that instead of her phone.


----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

JPa said:


> but a radio’s primary function was and still is to receive a signal over the airwaves and transmit it over a speaker. The primary purpose has never changed. Your example is more of a comparison of a mechanical vs quartz watch movement. The parts changed that make it run but the output is the same.


you ignored the example where the cassette functionality was added, and was still called a "car radio" even though it had more than one function. Probably personal preference whether the radio or the tape player was the primary function, but it had more than one.



JPa said:


> a smart watch tells the time but that’s not its primary purpose just as a computer is not referred to as a desk clock just because it has a clock function.


it also looks nothing like a desk clock, because it wasn't trying to be one.

A smart watch was designed to be worn like a watch, yet offer more functionality than just telling the time. Just like the car cassette player was designed to look like a car radio, but provide more functionality than just receiving radio signals.


----------



## Benjaz4 (Nov 15, 2021)

I am 26 years old, and i have 0 intentions on getting a smart watch. Who would want one since all these smartphones do just about everything a watch can?


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

JPa said:


> a smart watch tells the time *but that’s not its primary purpose* just as a computer is not referred to as a desk clock just because it has a clock function.


Yes. Yes, it is its primary purpose.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

No one asked my opinion but I think it’s a watch. I mean it tells time and intended to be worn on the wrist isn’t it? Hannibal lector Marcus Aurelius first principles what does it do?  What other qualifications does it have to meet? And no, my coffee maker strapped to my wrist would not similarly be called a watch, though it does have a clock on it. 

now dispensing with that: I don’t own one, and while I’m occasionally curious about the health-biometric stuff, I suffer from too MUCH attachment to my cellphone, not too little, so I have tried to abstain. I work in a hospital. 98% of providers and patients wear a smart watch. Of the remaining 2%, 1.8% are wearing an affordable quartz watch and 0.2% are wearing a mechanical.


----------



## unicratt (Sep 10, 2014)

Who says you can't wear both?


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Benjaz4 said:


> I am 26 years old, and i have 0 intentions on getting a smart watch. Who would want one since all these smartphones do just about everything a watch can?


Just about tens or hundreds of millions of people buying a wearable wrist device every year 
I am amazed how long this pointless debate can go on here…


----------



## sryan79 (May 7, 2019)

My Apple Watch has its place just like all my other watches. I really have no problem with people using them.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

I strictly wear my apple watch in most scenarios now. I still love my mechanicals though even though I never really wore them before I got into smart watches either. A lot of my really nice stuff I never wear or hardly wear.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

I have been through COUNTLESS interviews where an applicant is wearing an apple watch and they constantly!!!!! check their effing wrist!! Guess what? Not hired! 
If a minute repeater was constantly going off that result might be the same, with a little more leeway, because that is just cool. An apple watch....not so much


----------



## Trisfae (Oct 29, 2007)

Wear what you like no one is going to care and really who cares it is your life you make your own decisions about what you value.

I will not say one is better or worse everyone is different so enjoy this hobby in anyways you like.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone who feels that they need to check their email 25 times a day either has delusions of grandeur or is undisciplined and as a result a very inefficient worker. Possible exceptions include the personal assistant to the POTUS and other very high-ranking individuals (ie not likely one of us). If it’s THAT important they’re gonna call you or knock on your office door / cubicle divider.





-NoSeasBoludo-


----------



## Crisker (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm guessing most of us will say what we have said before: no wrist computers.


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

Busy day or not. Weekend or not. Always a mechanical watch for me. I don't own or care to own a smart watch. It's unimportant to me whether it's called a watch or not. To each his own.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeh , I couldn't care less about having a Smartwatch. I think they look terrible, don't see much they can do that my phone does not do for me and the thought of charging my watch is a massive turn off. But hey, I'm a dinosaur , so who cares what I think.


----------



## Jim S (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm buying a new M1 MacBook Pro. While at the Apple store near my home waiting to talk with one of the staff, I wandered over to the Apple Watch counter looking over the various bands and models. I know. To each his own. But I look at one of these miniature TV sets and cringe. In my opinion they look even worse on someone's wrist. Give me one of the classics any day. Speedmaster or Submariner. Smart watch? No thanks!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

I use my AW a lot for sleep and exercise but never to work when I go into the office twice a week.


----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)

I tried a Garmin Instinct 2 for a few weeks. It's a good smart watch with great battery life. I see the attraction for it. It would be my go to watch if I was out on a backpacking trip, but had no use for it in my current daily life. Maybe when I'm much older and I need a "I've fallen and I can't get up" watch, then I'll pick up another one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Xerxes300 said:


> i guess it depends on people's jobs...* (the main question of this thread)*... if your company lets you do work from your watch, then by all means...


Oh yeah, the question really was about how it fits (or not) into a workday...

After observing the thread, I'll say that nothing has changed in at least seven years (since the Watch's introduction) on WUS. The arguments and attitudes are exactly the same. There's people who use 'em, people who never will, and not much middle ground.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Don’t forget the recent popularity of these forums and resurgence of interest in mechanical wrist watches is actually due to the smart watch introducing the concept of watch wearing to the younger generation. They naturally take the next step and inquire about mechanical pieces.


----------



## Drummer101 (Mar 12, 2012)

For me it is not the charging, but the quickly outdated software and interface (always seems slow).
To go with that I dont want to be always connected. In the evenings and weekends I drop my phone off on the charge and try to leave it there till it is time to go to work (try to at least, I like GPS navigation...).

But in general, few office care about your watch. Just like backpacks replacing briefcases.


----------



## andyslo (Mar 7, 2006)

Ticktocker said:


> If I strap a nightstand alarm clock to my wrist, does that make it a watch also? It tells time. 🤷‍♂️ If I keep my wristwatch in my pocket, does that make it a pocket watch? Hanging from my neck a neck watch? Or is the smartwatch a mini semi-computer that straps to your wrist that is in it's infancy. We didn't know what to call it, couldn't come up with anything better than the catchy moniker of "smartwatch" and it happens to tell time? Should we call it a wrist comp?
> My head is spinning. Need to check my heart rate!........... Or maybe...... just maybe....... I'm overthinking this whole subject.......


*“If you ***** us, do we not bleed?* If you tickle us, do we not laugh? If you poison us, do we not die? And if you wrong us, shall we not revenge?” The timing seems apt…


----------



## Jamman (Apr 21, 2012)

I switched exclusively to an Apple Watch for awhile. Eventually the constant notifications and buzzing really agitated me. I know it can all be turned off, but then what’s the point of a smart watch? Its great for exercise and golf, but not everyday wear…plus they are ugly.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

The beauty of being retired now. I don't care if someone texts, emails, or calls. If I'm not inclined to answer, I don't LOL. But when I did work (just 4 months ago), I had a hard rule that I did not break for anyone. I checked my email when I came to work. I answered them then. I had physical work to do. If you needed to get ahold of me, don't bother with electronic texts or emails, call me on the phone. If you couldn't take the time to do that, it wasn't important anyway. Don't electronically schedule a same day meeting through Gmail or calendar, call me to let me know there is a meeting. Otherwise, it wasn't important. I found that I was extremely productive and the stack of work on my desk stayed minimal or done.

Emails and texts are an impersonal and extremely lazy way to conduct business that needs to be done now. Failure to actually speak to a person, whether in person or via telephone is disrespectful if you expect something to be done quickly. Emails are great to state exactly what you need and how you want something done, but not for something that is immediate. I was in the line of work that was immediate usually. I also built great personal relationships with people this way so that they actually knew me and I wasn't some desk jockey Lieutenant that handled everything from afar.

I am a gadget freak, and when smartwatches were released, I jumped on the bandwagon quickly. I quickly learned that it was another electronic leash. I found they are extremely helpful when I work out to track heart rate and calories and that's about all I use one for now. I went back to wearing watches at work and found that it was great not having another distraction. I like that I'm pretty disconnected now. This forum is about the extent of my online contact now (and you are all fine people and keep me entertained).

For those that are connected with their smartwatch, enjoy them. I don't judge. But spend some time without your phone, smartwatch, and social media from time to time. Your sanity will thank you and you will get a good perspective on how unimportant they really are in the end.

I spend my days now working out, being outside and sitting in front of a piano for hours a day....pretty darn cool.


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

My smart phone is vastly more tech than I want or need. I don't want anythign else to plug in, or update, or locate a signal. And please no more beeping or vibrating. I have a "smart" golf watch that I use for ... you guessed it golf. That's the only place I wear it. The the closest I want to get


----------



## fc3861 (Mar 12, 2021)

Ticktocker said:


> If I strap a nightstand alarm clock to my wrist, does that make it a watch also?


No, because it was not _*"designed"*_ to be worn on the wrist as the dictionary definition states as one of the requirements.

🎤⤵
〰〰


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

fc3861 said:


> No, because it was not _*"designed"*_ to be worn on the wrist as the dictionary definition states as one of the requirements.
> 
> 🎤⤵
> 〰〰


Compelling point of view but "designed" is a pretty loose term. I can claim that by attaching a strap to that clock, I designed it to be worn on the wrist. I think that's my point....... anyone can claim that anything that goes on your wrist that tells time, has been "designed" to be a watch. If a smart watch didn't have a time feature, what would we call it?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I simply don't need another bit of proprietary tech in my life. So no, no smartwatch for me.

When I was 5, Dick Tracy was a thing, and I loved his TV/radio watch, on the same level I liked the Q-modded James Bond watches. Now that they are a reality...? Not so much.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

watchbuff10 said:


> Like the OP says they are apples and oranges. There are room for both of these tools in daily life. A real watch, mechanical or quartz, does it job of telling time, date and maybe a few other things. This is perfect for many watch wears and enthusiast. The other also tells time plus Many other things to help the wear stay informed about lives events.
> 
> One is no better than the other if they are judged on what they were designed to do.


Yup, it’s just a wrist computer that happens to do watchy things.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Ticktocker said:


> Compelling point of view but "designed" is a pretty loose term. I can claim that by attaching a strap to that clock, I designed it to be worn on the wrist. I think that's my point....... anyone can claim that anything that goes on your wrist that tells time, has been "designed" to be a watch. If a smart watch didn't have a time feature, what would we call it?


Except you're completely wrong on the first point. Designed is a holistic term, it doesn't just mean "a thing has a strap that can fit around a wrist". Smart watches are designed from the ground up to be worn on the wrist. They're sized appropriately, provided with the right angles and curves to wear comfortably, and - crucially - they aren't intended to go, or be used, anywhere else but on the wrist. Just like every other watch out there. And entirely unlike attaching a strap to a clock.

On the second point - what would we call a mechanical watch without a time feature? Probably anything but a watch. Point is that watches have a 'time feature', and it's the feature that's used more than any other.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

TheWalrus said:


> Except you're completely wrong on the first point. Designed is a holistic term, it doesn't just mean "a thing has a strap that can fit around a wrist". Smart watches are designed from the ground up to be worn on the wrist. They're sized appropriately, provided with the right angles and curves to wear comfortably, and - crucially - they aren't intended to go, or be used, anywhere else but on the wrist. Just like every other watch out there. And entirely unlike attaching a strap to a clock.
> 
> On the second point - what would we call a mechanical watch without a time feature? Probably anything but a watch. Point is that watches have a 'time feature', and it's the feature that's used more than any other.


I get your point but you just proved that I'm not completely wrong and that the word "design" is in fact a very loose term. It certainly does not mean "a thing with a strap that can fit around a wrist" (not sure where you got that from). That would be "a wrist strap". They may not be "good" designs but I can design, you can design, trained designers can design (which may look a bit better than a clock strapped to a wrist). 
Computers were not designed "from the ground up" to be used as a T.V. but we do use them as a T.V. and still call them computers. But it's just "watching T.V. on a computer". Sleeping in a chair doesn't make the chair a bed. Eating in your car doesn't make your car a dining room. Maybe that thing that is strapped to your wrist that does many things, including tell the time, can literally turn into a wristwatch when you see the time on it but it's main design and function is to be a wrist info center?..... I think it may be all about semantics and lack of a better word than "smartwatch" and that's why some people insist that smartwatches are not watches and some insist that they are watches. 
English not being my native language makes things even more interesting. I guess that turns the whole subject into how crazy language is. It'a rabbit hole. LOL!


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

dwalby said:


> Its your choice to "see them" as anything you like, but that's an opinion, nothing more.
> 
> I stated earlier that I never use mine with my phone, so your claim that they are nothing more than a phone accessory is simply wrong.
> 
> AltiBaroCompass watches evolved from the basic wristwatch long before smartphones existed, they even have their own forum here on WUS. Many of the fitness/sports watches that happen to be interoperable with a smartphone were ABC watches first, and then paired with the phone and other bluetooth devices when that technology became available. The user has the choice to use or not use the phone pairing capability, its not the only reason for owning a smart watch.


I don't require you to agree with my opinion. When I hear the term Smartwatch I take it to mean something paired to a phone. That probably isn't accurate but as I freely admit, they do not interest me in the least, connected or not. The phone/email aspect seemed to be the primary topic in the OP.
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidsampson85 (24 d ago)

MX793 said:


> Smart watches are prohibited in many places in my workplace. I also have no desire to be more connected. An email can wait 20 minutes for a response if I'm at lunch.
> 
> We have set this expectation that people be available and connected to work 24/7 and be immediately responsive all the time and then we wonder why burnout has become so prevalent.


This is so absolutely accurate. I like that I can see my important texts, calls and alerts easier and immediately. But I stress MY important things. Being available 24/7 like you said is burning people out because there is becoming no “off work”.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

“Designed in California, Manufactured in China”





…NoSeasBoludo,Ché…


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I think smartwatches won it. It more or less people on this forum are into different kind of watches.


----------

